# Sleeping with a gun?



## ss40

Does anyone sleep with there gun and where do you keep it?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Never... that's just stupid, unless your in the military (out in the field).


----------



## ss40

ya it would be stupid to really sleep with your gun ... i was more refering to does anyone keep there gun in a night stand or under there matress at night for quick access.


----------



## pic

I would maintain access to the firearm all the time when sleeping.
I also would keep the firearm in the same place all the time .
Out of sight, easily accessed


----------



## rex

Mine is always laying on the nightstand unless the grandkids are over,then it's under the corner of the mattress by my head.The dog will wake me in plenty of time to retrieve it if needed.


----------



## Scott9mm

Mine is in the nightstand drawer under some paperwork (along with a flash light and a couple speed-loaders). I don't believe it should be in plain sight or in a location where I might grab it in my sleep. Also, it's a revolver; I wanted the most fool-proof setup for a bump in the night scenario.

All other handguns are pistols and in pistol safes in accessible locations.

Supplemental: I should have mentioned that my wife and I are the only humans normally in the house. House guests don't go in the MBR unescorted. And (probably most important) an alarm system is installed and armed every night to reduce the chance of surprise, on my part.


----------



## sgms

Keep a revolver and flash light on night stand behind phone when in bed. When I get up in the morning it gets locked in a safe and my every day carry goes on (out of same safe) and stays on my person till getting ready for bed when it gets put in safe and revolver comes back out.


----------



## swany66675

Don't sleep with one but have a Xdm in an Crossbreed ohia holster on the back of my nightstand with a Sog de-02 mounted beside it.


----------



## Dirvin

ss40 said:


> Does anyone sleep with there gun and where do you keep it?


I've got a SpeedVualt gun safe screwed into the side of my night stand. Great item. I've got the keypad version but it comes in a biometric version as well.


----------



## pic

Dirvin said:


> I've got a SpeedVualt gun safe screwed into the side of my night stand. Great item. I've got the keypad version but it comes in a biometric version as well.


I would use and depend on the vault system, great set up . But I would still have a backup just in case. 
Nice set up, A+


----------



## XD40inAVL

FAS1 SAFE beside the bed, door is on top, and a holster comes with the safe. When the safe is open, the gun can be easily drawn. When we leave home, simply push the door closed. The door is open when I'm home, unless the grandkids are here. The combination is push button and easy to open in the dark.

Wife has one on her side of the bed also.


----------



## ss40

I was looking in to a bed side holster mount. I found one at Bed Side Defense - Home Defense Accessories I like the way you have easy access to you pistol and my night stand already has to much stuff on it to keep my gun on it. Of course i would only use it at night and keep my gun in my safe during the day if i'm not going to be around.


----------



## swany66675

Looks good, I use the ohia holsters in my backpack also, I have a spadelock for from mystery ranch the holsters sticks to. If it wasn't for that I would be tempted.


----------



## paratrooper

I have a heavy-duty 4 drawer file cabinet alongside our bed. The drawers are locked but the key is hidden near-by and very handy to access. 

I can access the key in the black of night and have my gun in my hand in approx. 4-5 seconds.


----------



## 45tex

Back in the bronze age when I went to cop school this was an actual subject. Seems cops like a gun close. Imagine that? We were advised to place a weapon far enough away to allow us to awaken fully before actually arming ones self. Or use a vault, drawer, whatever to require doing something before grabbing the gun. At the time it sounded like bad advice that some instructor was required to offer. Turned out to be very good advice. If your brain is not engaged before your weapon, bad things will happen. My home is an extreme "mother in law plan." The master bedroom is at one end and everything else is at the other. Great until something goes bump in the night. Then once the brain is engaged I become very aware that my family is always between me and the cause of said bump. Knowing who might be hit if I miss is important. Consider that over 80% of police ON-duty shots fired miss! Imagine the odds if your wiping the sleep out of your groggy eyes? My son proved this point with an accidental discharge. A puny (by todays standards) .38 hollowpoint penetrated 3 interior walls. Stopping only when it struck a steel water line and broke up in the fourth wall. The best advice I ever learned was that I am responsible, not the bad guy, for a bullet from the bang until it stops, where ever that may be. That my friends is a huge responsibility none can take lightly.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Sleeping with a gun?
I am moved to observe that my wife would get much too jealous.
Besides, she's a lot warmer, and softer to cuddle with too.

I differ slightly with *45tex*, because I keep a pistol and a flashlight atop my bedside table. But Jean and I are the only ones here, and we are both light sleepers who awake quickly with little "cobweb" effect. Otherwise, I would be in complete agreement with him.
I used to be able to sleep through full-power Southern California earthquakes (two, to be exact), but old age has changed that considerably. Between arthritic aches and our bladders, it's a wonder that we get any sleep at all.

My point is only that "it depends."
If you are a light sleeper who can awake fully in just a couple of seconds, a gun on a bedside table might do quite well. Just make sure that you're really fully awake, before you go hunting some bump in the night.
If you sleep the sleep of the dead, though, maybe get a bedside safe that requires full mental alertness to open. That'll give you time to think things through, before you start the assault.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Of late, my night stand gun has been living in my night stand table bottom drawer in a retention holster. It's normal location is on top of my night stand table, either in that same holster or a beltless fanny pouch. Both of these items require two hands to remove the pistol, thereby precluding the accidental access during sleep thing. I have been tested in the real world with this and it works fine. I awake clear headed and ready to put our plan into effect (like I said, this has been tested in actuality).

Since my wife and I are the only ones living in our home, none of this poses any problems. Were one of our daughters or grand kids staying over, the gun would find some other home for a night.


----------



## rex

Bladder,depends-sorry Steve I couldn't help it.You always inject a little humor,I love it.


----------



## Glock Doctor

Steve M1911A1 said:


> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; I differ slightly with 45tex, because I keep a pistol and a flashlight atop my bedside table; but Jean and I are the only ones here; and we are both light sleepers who awake quickly with little "cobweb" effect. Otherwise, I would be in complete agreement with him.


I really have to agree with the above statement. Not all people sleep the same; and not all people wake up the same way, either. I think there are plenty of people out there who should never sleep with a loaded pistol within easy reach. (Like the fellow on GT a few years ago who woke up, grabbed his C-1 Glock, and promptly put a 10mm JHP round through his support hand! He was completely unable to explain, 'Why' this accident happened; but, previously, he'd been one of those, '_If you haven't got a round in the chamber then your Glock is a brick_' sort of guys; and he felt morally obligated to do public penance and fess up.)

On the other hand there are those who sleep lightly, wake up quickly, and are possessed of thoroughly ingrained proprioceptive (read, 'safe') gun-handling reflexes. So, yes, IMO there ARE people who can sleep safely with a pistol next to them; and there are other people (perhaps a majority) who definitely should not attempt to do something so potentially reckless.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> I used to be able to sleep through full-power Southern California earthquakes (two, to be exact); but old age has changed that considerably. Between arthritic aches and our bladders, it's a wonder that we get any sleep at all.


Yup! Old age does have a way of changing you! The part of old age that especially bothers me is my increasing tendency NOT to sleep as lightly as I used to. (Even in my earlier days I always had one or two Pit Bulldogs sleeping at the foot of our bed.) Today, our Bulldog is as old (in, 'dog years') as I am; and she sleeps even more soundly than I do. This wasn't much of a problem when our little Dachshund was alive; that dog could hear footsteps approaching the house from as far away as 40 or 50 yards; (and sometimes did!) but, today, we all sleep much more oblivious to what's going on around us in the dark.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> My point is only that, "It depends." If you are a light sleeper who can awake fully in just a couple of seconds, a gun on a bedside table might do quite well. Just make sure that you're really fully awake, before you go hunting some bump in the night.
> 
> If you sleep the sleep of the dead, though, maybe get a bedside safe that requires full mental alertness to open. That'll give you time to think things through, before you start the assault.


That's good advice! So are 45tex's remarks about the practicality of forcing yourself to have to do something else - some other complicated mechanical task - BEFORE immediately grabbing for your (probably) C-1 pistol. In my own case I've had the lifelong disadvantage of being what my wife affectionately calls, '_My husband the, 'dirt magnet_'. (Geeze!) Not as much of a, 'dirt magnet', though, as our former neighbor.

We're lying in bed one night; it's about 1:30am; and I'm on my back in a light sleep as is usual for me. Suddenly I hear, 'Bang!' &#8230;&#8230; 'Bang!', 'Bang!', 'Bang!', Bang!' My wife (Who would know!) sits bolt-upright in bed and says, '_That was gunfire!_' (How did she know I was awake?) I replied, '_Yes, it was._' She asks me, '_What should we do?_' Reaching underneath my pillow to feel the reassuring touch of my G-21 I answered, '_Absolutely nothing._' '_Nothing?_' she replied; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; '_Why; what if they come here?_' I told her to relax. With that much unmistakable late night gunfire I was sure, 'the cavalry' was already on the way. Sure enough, within about 5 minutes the whole road lit up like the circus had just come to town: Multiple local and state police vehicles, an ambulance, and a few minutes later the subsequently annoying new media had, all, arrived.

It seems somebody had walked up to our neighbor's dining room window, tapped on it, woke the fellow up out of his La -Z-Boy recliner; and when he (foolishly) walked to the window to see what was going on, he took 5, well aimed, JHP rounds into his torso. That was the beginning of two years of violent drug-related crimes that occurred throughout our neighborhood - Crimes into which I found myself inevitably drawn. (Remember: I'm a, 'dirt magnet'.) I'm not going to tell anyone that I like having to sleep with a gun underneath my pillow; but, the neighborhood isn't the best; since we moved in drug abuse has steadily increased; and unfortunately, this isn't a fort. Like our neighbor's home, our place is, also, a one story dwelling with very large (almost, 'step-thru') windows.

Among other things, I'm a retired dog breeder and trainer. Dogs, guns, knives, reloading, and whitewater canoeing have been the passionate avocations of my life. Unfortunately (or should I say, 'inevitably') I'm too old for most of my former pastimes now. It's coming down to just me, my wife, my pistols, and our four cats. There are no more superlatively trained Pit Bulldogs; it's just too much work, and too many hours each day for me to keep that sort of training regimen up.

There's no more reloading, either. The doctors tell me that, while I do NOT have arthritis in my hands, I have done an excellent job of overusing all of the tendons; and they want me to take it easy; so, I've now sold off thousands of dollars worth of reloading equipment and supplies - A hobby that I, still, very much miss. I've got a number of the better knives left, and about half of my guns. They will, probably, be distributed to my large family after I'm gone. I decided to do this when my brother, the one who lives in Texas, phoned me one day and said; '_Ace, if I should die unexpectedly I want you to have my carry pistol._' (A beautiful Colt Combat Commander with rough stag-bark grip panels.) When I asked him, 'Why' he said; '_Because you're the only one in the family who will really appreciate it; and I know you'll take good care of it for me._' After hearing that little soliloquy can I do any less! :mrgreen:

There's a right time, a right place, and a right way to sleep with a gun under your pillow; (or next to the bed) BUT, when you do, you'd better make certain that: (1) You understand yourself and your personal habits very, very well. (2) Like civilian C-1 carry you should have a definite reason - as well as a reasonable expectation of harm - for doing so; and (3) you are possessed of the thoroughly ingrained (proprioceptive) habits to, quite literally, skillfully handle a pistol even when you're only half-awake! (or, maybe even, still asleep) Clearly this is NOT a practice that should be universally recommended for everyone. When it comes to keeping a gun next to your bed even the hint of a, 'cowboy' or, 'Glockeroo' mentality CAN cause a sleepy (or momentarily confused) person to quickly become just another unfortunate firearm accident statistic.

If guns, and their, 'technical quirks', and how to skillfully use them aren't - GENUINELY - thoroughly ingrained into, both, your conscious and unconscious psyche then a gun safe in the bedroom (Which is where ALL firearms should always be stored, anyway.) is the better, safer, and much wiser choice for dealing with things that go, 'bump' in the night.

NOTE: I would hope that people who read this realize that these comments have been written by someone who DOES NOT have any children, or others who are inherently unsafe with guns, living at home - OK.


----------



## XD40inAVL

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My point is only that "it depends."
> If you are a light sleeper who can awake fully in just a couple of seconds, a gun on a bedside table might do quite well. Just make sure that you're really fully awake, before you go hunting some bump in the night.
> If you sleep the sleep of the dead, though, maybe get a bedside safe that requires full mental alertness to open. That'll give you time to think things through, before you start the assault.


That's the problem, you don't know how thick the fog will be when you wake up. Sometimes there is little to none, sometimes you need a chainsaw to cut it.

This is from 30+ years as a volunteer firefighter, with a pager at the bedside. Sometimes I could be in my gear and out the door in 40 - 50 seconds of the pager going off, the dispatcher not even finished giving the call details. Sometimes it took me at least a minute to figure out where the hell the floor was, and I would be one of the last to reach the station. I've seen this also in other firefighters, at time alert, aware of the situation, how to get there, to some in total confused state, such as opening the bay door, but never thinking they should also get onto the truck. Paid firefighters sleeping in the station also go through this, not even knowing how to start the truck they drive every shift they work.


----------



## Raylan

My wife has never been real comfortable with guns. Up until today, I kept my handguns in a range bag in the closet. It is just her and I in the house. My wife was more comfortable if the guns were not loaded. I kept a loaded magazine close to me at night. Today we bought a push button safe, and we are both happy. My loaded HK is accessible with a few button pushes. The safe is a few feet from the bed, giving me time to wake and assess the situation.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

rex said:


> Bladder, depends-sorry Steve I couldn't help it.You always inject a little humor,I love it.


I am glad that I have such an appreciative audience.
But Jean says that every time someone compliments me, my ego grows larger, and that soon there won't be enough room in bed for both it and her.


----------



## DJ Niner

Man dozes off with handgun, accidentally shoots himself | The Daily Republic | Mitchell, South Dakota

Man dozes off with handgun, accidentally shoots himself 
Published July 06, 2013, 07:12 AM
By: Chris Mueller, The Daily Republic

A man suffered minor injuries shortly after 2 a.m. Thursday when he fell asleep on his back porch with a loaded handgun and accidentally shot himself in the midsection, authorities say.

According to the Mitchell Police Division, the 34-year-old man was sitting alone in a lawn chair on the back porch of his residence, located in the 400 block of East Ninth Avenue, when a family member turned on the porch light and opened a nearby door. Startled by the light and noise, the man woke up and unintentionally pulled the handgun's trigger and shot himself.

The man suffered minor flesh wounds as a result of the incident, but was still able to transport himself to Avera Queen of Peace Hospital, according to police.

Mitchell Police Investigator Joel Reinesch said the man was expected to be released from the hospital later Thursday.

"Quite frankly, he was very fortunate," Reinesch said in an interview Friday.

The man told investigators he had just retrieved the handgun and several other items from his truck after a long day at work when he decided to sit down on his porch with a glass of water and a cigarette, and then dozed off, according to Reinesch.

The man's name is not being released because no criminal charges have been filed as a result of the shooting, Reinesch said.

The Davison County State's Attorney's Office will determine whether to file charges in the case at a later date once all the investigative reports have been finished, Reinesch said.

No one else was hurt as a result of the shooting.

"He was lucky it wasn't anything more serious," Reinesch said.


----------



## rex

Guess it wasn't holstered with a covered triggerguard.Unfortunate,but it shouldn't be just laying around in such close proximity under the situation.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

Actually, I don't sleep well without a gun nearby. I don't "sleep" with it but even in a hotel room I need to have a gun within arms reach or I don't sleep very well. At home I have a drawer near the bed (bottom of a large dresser type deal) with a false bottom that I can slip the panel even in the dark with my strong hand and pick up my pistol. It's got one in the tube and the safety is on...spare mags are stashed in various places in the house like in other drawers with false bottoms and hollowed out books in the book case.

When on the road a pistol lives in a locked case near the bed that I can get up and running in a matter of seconds...luckily I am *awake* when I wake up. Very little fog and my Wife has always been impressed that even with the little bumps in the night I rise instantly and kip out of the bed on my feet, psitol in hand with finger *off* the trigger with very little trouble.

Maybe it'll get worse as I age a bit more but I try and stay in shape mentally and physically.If I begin to doubt myself I'm not sure how I'll handle it...probably stash a loaded revolver close to the bed like my 80+ mother in law does.

I have dogs in the house and the Labrador is a soul mate. Absolutely *nothing* happens at any time of the day or night that he does not alert at if it is relevant. He dun't bark when trees squeak in the wind or at wind blowing thru the house but I have had him rouse in the wee hours and walk the house (he sleeps in the bed) and look out windows and check the doors and return to bed and reassure me. It would be very rare for him not to identify someone being outside the house and not alert. He's lovely. If he's barking or growling you better be paying attention...even the neighbors will rouse in the night if he barks as he never makes a peep unless it is serious. Wish he could shoot as good as me...I'd let him do the night watch in a heart beat.

VooDoo


----------



## draak

No kids in the house and grand kids live in another state. Every room I spend time in, has a gun in it. One on the bedside table and 2 very alert and protective dogs have free run of the house.


----------



## pic

DJ Niner said:


> Man dozes off with handgun, accidentally shoots himself | The Daily Republic | Mitchell, South Dakota
> 
> Man dozes off with handgun, accidentally shoots himself
> Published July 06, 2013, 07:12 AM
> By: Chris Mueller, The Daily Republic
> 
> A man suffered minor injuries shortly after 2 a.m. Thursday when he fell asleep on his back porch with a loaded handgun and accidentally shot himself in the midsection, authorities say.
> 
> According to the Mitchell Police Division, the 34-year-old man was sitting alone in a lawn chair on the back porch of his residence, located in the 400 block of East Ninth Avenue, when a family member turned on the porch light and opened a nearby door. Startled by the light and noise, the man woke up and unintentionally pulled the handgun's trigger and shot himself.
> 
> The man suffered minor flesh wounds as a result of the incident, but was still able to transport himself to Avera Queen of Peace Hospital, according to police.
> 
> Mitchell Police Investigator Joel Reinesch said the man was expected to be released from the hospital later Thursday.
> 
> "Quite frankly, he was very fortunate," Reinesch said in an interview Friday.
> 
> The man told investigators he had just retrieved the handgun and several other items from his truck after a long day at work when he decided to sit down on his porch with a glass of water and a cigarette, and then dozed off, according to Reinesch.
> 
> The man's name is not being released because no criminal charges have been filed as a result of the shooting, Reinesch said.
> 
> The Davison County State's Attorney's Office will determine whether to file charges in the case at a later date once all the investigative reports have been finished, Reinesch said.
> 
> No one else was hurt as a result of the shooting.
> 
> "He was lucky it wasn't anything more serious," Reinesch said.


was it a GLOCK with its trigger safety?


----------



## DJ Niner

pic said:


> was it a GLOCK with its trigger safety?


Not sure of the type/brand of handgun, haven't been able to find any info on it.

My guess: statistically (pure numbers of handguns in circulation), I'd say it was probably a revolver. Could also have been almost any DA auto, or SA auto with an easy-to-move safety lever, though; I've seen many folks train to pop the safety off as their finger hits the trigger, and my experience indicates that type of conditioning probably works whether you are half-asleep or fully awake. I'm thinking if it was an autoloader, he might have sprouted several holes, given the circumstances (unless he dropped it after shot #1), but that's just another guess.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

Just a get a HK P7, greatest safety ever invented. I sleep with one.


----------

